# Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?



## Gast12307 (19. Mai 2013)

*Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Guten Tag, liebe PCGH-Community 

Ich überlege schon länger, wie Ich bei meinem Notebook meine Grafikkarte kühler machen kann.. In Crysis 3 oder in CSS komme Ich mit den niedrigsten Taktraten beim MSI Afterburner ( Core Clock -135MHz, Memory Clock -502MHz ) auf knapp 95 Grad und da wirds unter meiner Hand ziemlich warm.. Wie kann Ich die Grafikkarte langsamer, also kühler machen.. Kann und sollte Ich den Prozzi langsamer machen?? Meistens bremst ja die Graka und die CPU ist ja dann sowieso zu schnell, da Spiele eher GPU-Lastig sind. Es handelt sich um folgendes System:

Lenovo Y580
i7-3610QM
GTX 660m
6GB RAM

mfg, omiomiomi25


----------



## sir qlimax (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

wieso wird die so warm?

meine kommt auf 60-70 grad mehr nicht..... da wird die cpu wärmer

hast das teil auf der couch liegen? bekommt die gpu überhaupt luft? scheint mir eher nicht so ^^


----------



## Gast12307 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Liegt aufm Schreibtisch... Hab keine Idee, wo Ich den Laptop gut hinlegen kann, dass da Luft reinkommt..


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. Mai 2013)

Den Prozessor kannst du mit den Windows Energieoptionen (maximaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors) drosseln, und mit dem Nvidia Inspector gehen die Graka-Taktraten deutlich niedriger. Aber bei 95 Grad ist sowieso was nicht in Ordnung, meine 660er im Clevo 370ET (der nicht gerade ein besonders starkes Kühlsystem hat) erreicht übertaktet maximal 60  Grad. Ich würde mal das NB zerlegen und den Staub entfernen, sowie die WLP erneuern.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*



omiomiomi25 schrieb:


> Liegt aufm Schreibtisch... Hab keine Idee, wo Ich den Laptop gut hinlegen kann, dass da Luft reinkommt..


 Du kannst den Takt der CPU über die Windows-Energieeinstellungen absenken! (dia Batterie...)
2,3 GHZ sollten auch noch dicke reichen:
Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen-> Prozessorenergieverwaltung -> Maximaler Leistungszustand-> Auf 99% setzten (deaktiviert Turbo)

Ansonsten kannst du auch noch mittels Nvidia Inspector ein globales Frameratelimit von 60 FPS setzten, das hilft auch!


----------



## Gast12307 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Die maximale Leistung des Prozessors ist bei der Systemsteuerung bereits auf 99%, den Laptop will Ich nicht so gerne auseinanderschrauben, da Ich den erst seit ca. 2 Monaten habe und daran jetzt nichts kaputt machen will... Gibts sonst noch eine Möglichkeit den Prozessor/die GraKa langsamer/kühler zu machen?

Schonmal vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tipps ;D
mfg, omiomiomi25


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn er erst 2 Monate alt ist dann schick ihn ein, die Temps sind viel zu hoch.


----------



## Gast12307 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Kann es sein, dass Ich irgendwas falsch gemacht hab?? Wenn Ich den jetzt einschick und mit dem Teil ist alles in Ordnung isses ja auch Blöd.

€: Weiß nicht mehr ganz genau, wie alt der schon ist.. zwischen 2 und 4 Monate.


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. Mai 2013)

Sofern du nichts übertaktet hast und das NB auf einer festen Unterlage steht hadt du nichts falsch gemacht, Notebooks sind oft schon nach wenigen Monaten verstaubt.


----------



## Gast12307 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Das Notebook war kurz übertaktet, für 2 Tage, danach habe Ich die GraKa untertaktet auf die oben genannten Werte und das Notebook steht auf einem Schreibtisch.


----------



## phila_delphia (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Hallo omiomiomiomi25!

Also in diesem Teste kannst Du erst mal nachlesen das das Y580 dazu neigt, warm zu werden: Test Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das ist vielleicht schon einmal eine Beruhigung. Wenn man sich das Gehäuse anschaut, kann man auch erkenne, weshalb. der Kühler für die Grafikkarte ist sehr eng eingepfercht.

Außerdem würde ich gerne hinzufügen, dass die Grafikkarte von einer kurzen Übertaktung (welches Programm hast Du denn verwendet?) sicher nicht hinüber gegangen ist (oder hast Du nen Volt-Mod verwendet?)

Die Standarttipps wären (wie genannt) Lüfter putzen, Coolpad kaufen (Notepal u2 oder u3 z.B.) oder (im Notfall) die Kühlpaste zwischen GPU und Kühlung austauschen (könnte bei dem NB ein ziemliches Gefriemel werden).

Soweit mal.

Ich melde mich noch mal.

Gruß

phila

Update: Komisch, dass die hardwareluxx Leute auf völlig unproblematische Temperaturen hinweisen: Test: Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 - Schnell dank GTX 660M Also im Notfall zurücksenden - vorher dem Support aber einen Screenshot mit den hohen Temps zukommen lassen.


----------



## Gast12307 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Ich hatte nur beim MSI Afterburner etwas herumexpermientiert, die meiste Zeit war Ich beim Memory Clock auf +150MHz, was ja eig. noch im Rahmen sein sollte...


----------



## phila_delphia (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*



omiomiomi25 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur beim MSI Afterburner etwas herumexpermientiert, die meiste Zeit war Ich beim Memory Clock auf +150MHz, was ja eig. noch im Rahmen sein sollte...


 
Das ist kein Thema. Die 660m erlaubt ohnehin nicht mehr als einen bestimmten (saven) Prozentsatz. Aber schau mal mein P.S.: Im oberen Post an o.O!

Gruß

phila

Update: Nochmal ein Zitat von notebookcheck 





> Wegen der ziemlich flachen Gummifüße, verbessert ein Anheben des Notebooks die Luftzirkulation enorm und kann in Folge die Oberflächentemperaturen etwas absenken.


----------



## Gast12307 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Hm... Wenn Ich das Notebook also auf irgendwie auf irgendwas raufstell wo unten noch Luft ist, sollte es also besser gehen? Was eignet sich dafür? Was sollte Ich darunter legen?


----------



## Alex555 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*



omiomiomi25 schrieb:


> Hm... Wenn Ich das Notebook also auf irgendwie auf irgendwas raufstell wo unten noch Luft ist, sollte es also besser gehen? Was eignet sich dafür? Was sollte Ich darunter legen?


 
Du könntest den Lüfter auch mithilfe eines Staubsaugers reinigen. Du arretierst den Lüfter (mit einem Flachen Gegenstand) und stellst den Staubsauger auf die schwächste Stufe. Dann gehst du hinten an die Lamellen ran und los gehts  Habe ich bei meinem Studio so gemacht, und ist deutlich kühler geworden. Ich habe damals CD Hüllen verwendet, die nach hinten überstehen (also auf keinen Fall den keinen Fall den Lüfter blockieren) und unter die Standfüsse hinten am Notebook. Es langt wenn du 1cm an Höhe gewinnst, um mehr Luftdurchzug zu garantieren. 
Natürlich kannst du auch andere Gegenstände zum Aufbocken verwenden, der Fantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt


----------



## phila_delphia (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Zum Drundterstellen:

Cooler Master Notepal U2 - black: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder zum Aufbocken

http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-Cooling...id=1369039431&sr=8-15&keywords=notebookkühler

Im Notfall - lass wirklich nach dem Book schauen - bei Crysis 3 können die Temps schon mal nach oben gehen , aber auch bei CSS 

Gruß

phila


----------



## sir qlimax (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

das notepal hab ich auch bei meinem y580. so ganz nett aber die lüfter bringen keinen vorteil. zumindst was messbare cpu ud gpu temps angeht.


----------



## Gast12307 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Hm... :/


----------



## Elkhife (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Hi,
ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren für mein damaliges Notebook das gekauft: Logitech Cooling Pad N100 Notebook-Kühlunterlagen grün: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Hatte da einiges gebracht.
Bei dem Notebook meiner Freundin (ca. 1 Jahr alt) habe ich vor kurzem die Wärmeleitpaste von CPU und GPU neugemacht. Bei ihr ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, war auch m.M.n. vorher viel zu viel WLP drauff gewesen.
Als mein altes HP Pavilion nach 2-3 Monaten zu warm wurde hatte ich es auch eingeschickt, da wurde dann die komplette Kühlungseinheit getauscht. Beim 2ten mal nach ca. 1/2 Jahr wurde mir an der Hotline gesagt, dass ich den Kühler selbst sauber machen soll und dann schauen ob es besser ist. Da wurde mir einfaches Druckluftspray empfohlen. Ich habe dann das Notebook auseinander Gebaut (kein Garantieverlust bei HP) und die WLP auch dort neu gemacht, danach war es wesentlich Kühler.

Wie das bei deinem Lenovo ist weiß ich nicht, aber im Normalfall kann man auch die Geräte ohne Verlust der Garantie auseinanderbauen. Bei meinem Thinkpad Edge liegt der CPU/GPU-Kühler sogar direkt mit unter der Wartungsklappe und es würde da keine 10min. dauern den eben auszubauen und zu checken. Scheint aber bei deinem wesentlich Aufwändiger zu sein, allerdings sieht man auf den Bildern bei Notebookcheck auch keine Garantiekleber auf den Schrauben.


----------



## xpSyk (20. Mai 2013)

Du könntest ja im Kühlschrank spielen  

Oder: Du hast ja runtergetaktet im AB, aber auch die Spannung runtergenommen?(Wenns geht) sonst hats ja kaum Sinn.


----------



## Gast12307 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kühlere GTX660m beim Lenovo Y580 möglich?*

Ich habe einfach die zwei Regler, die beim AB konfigurierbar waren ganz weit nach hinten gezogen, mehr nicht. Kann Ich da wohl noch etwas runterschrauben??

mfg, omiomiomi25


----------

